# Electric Power steering pump



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crazy Idea, anyone know where to get an electric power steering pump? I'm looking for one. Thanks


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

i was thinkin that also i didnt want to just throw it out there like that lol


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

found one. Look at a 1989 subaru XT powersteering pump. with no resivour...I'm getting one, and it's a 2 wire connection. THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN! lol.


----------



## nIsMo_PoWeR (Mar 31, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> found one. Look at a 1989 subaru XT powersteering pump. with no resivour...I'm getting one, and it's a 2 wire connection. THIS IS GOING TO BE FUN! lol.



hey let me know if it workd good or not cause i will do it if it works good...thanks


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

nIsMo_PoWeR said:


> hey let me know if it workd good or not cause i will do it if it works good...thanks


Sure, I'll be sure to post some pics.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

is there any fabrication required?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

surfer240sx said:


> is there any fabrication required?



Well my powersteering lines are chopped to hell and back. I originally had the SOHC engine, and now I have an SR. Instead of taking ps, off i bought oem lines from ebay..well I dont feel like dropping my x-member and supporting the engine. So what i'm going to do is get braided lines made, and bolt the pump to the frame rail, near the steering shaft, right below the resivour, and run lines from there. So my power steering lines wont be long except for 2...i'll be running 2 low pressure lines, probably return lines, to a cooler (transmission cooler) infront of the radiator for proper cooling. I figured this would be a nice setup as compared to the general oem pump. My only worry is, that this is a subaru powersteering pump, I found that it needed a controller, but Im not sure why. I'm thinking I'm going to tap into a relay to send power to another relay which will power the pump. Say like when the fuel pump turns on and gets power, it sends a signal to another relay that gets it's power straight from the battery, so I have less of a chance of frying at kind of wiring, which will power the ps pump. I'll just have to see how it works. 

There will some drilling required. I'm thinking I'll have a small sheet of steel as a mounting plate. But I'll have to see.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1989...010QQitemZ200004114177QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

by the way, here's the powersteering pump. I'm not using this model, this is the later model, notice how the resivor is located on the pump itself. The older 10 spline models without the resivor is the one i'll be using. THis way I'll use my current p/s resivor to hold more fluid.


----------

